# here it is. recover.



## ShiftyCat (Jun 18, 2008)

Heyo.

Today I met Mark in person, and it was a cool experience. We talked for a while, and drank a bunch of coffee, shot the sh!t.

Anyways right now. Right here. I'm gonna write how to get outta this funk. That's right. Out of it. I've been working on this bad boy and here's what i think. Agree or disagree.

1. DP/DR are the same mechanism. And that mechanism shares the rent in your brain. Sometimes your brain is strapped for cash (pooped out/stressed out) and DP has to cover the months rent and keep ya afloat. This sucks for your brain, and that's why DP sucks.

2. If you are questioning reality. Go outside right now. I did. It's freezing. So I went back in. The fact that if you went outside, were cold, got pissed and came back in proves you are real.

3. Got racing thoughts? Raging anxiety? Well stop. Go do something and keep doing something until you are better. And sleep during breaks. DISTRACTION. Its how you get better.
Best ways: Tv. Get a job. Leave your house stop dwelling no matter how bad it is. Play a video game. For me, video games work best. Go buy Call of Duty or some RPG. Online games require quick attention resulting in distraction. Also RPGs require dedication and should keep your interest with a good story. When you finish a game buy/rent new ones nonstop. Or keep watchin tv/working nonstop.

4. It really doesn't stop overnight. Most likely it is going to take months. I am not better yet. But the fact that i am like 90% better from the summer means that you can improve, and if you can improve, why not recover 100%? I guarantee that if you stick to this, over time slowly you will get better. It doesn't just disappear. It fades. And if you want it to fade, stop telling your brain that something is wrong when it is simply tired out. Stop working it overtime. Eventually you will feel the progress and really see the illusion. You constantly checking in on it, sends off the alarm in your head, allowing it to continue.

5. Most important part. Don't go on the forums as much. Forums are excellent no doubt. It's how most people figure out what they have. But if you wanna stick around on the forums, only read positive posts and only give positive encouragement to other people struggling.

6. How do I know dp/dr are a def mechanism? Because there have been times when I've felt it before but it just passed like nothing and I didn't even know what it was. When it came back I was like wtf. Then came the anxiety/worrying thoughts only prolonging it.

Again. Agree or disagree. But the fact that people get better. Means you can get better. Get better and always remember, "don't forget to bring a towel." - towelie


----------



## champion4life (Sep 7, 2008)

I agree with you 100%, these are the exact methods i used to recover, i have been "recovered" since thanksgiving of 2008. great post, and keep it up you are almost there.


----------



## Cathal_08 (Apr 7, 2008)

yeah good points...!


----------



## newuser20 (Feb 25, 2009)

A lot of people say that while your feeling depersonalization you should stop thinking about it. Every once and while I'll think, I need an escape route,
but generally during an actual panic attack I can't find thoughts. It's like a 3d person mode and my mind goes blank. I can't think. And proper sleep...my thing is, I can't stop sleeping, and its more than depression. *Confused* lol. But then I'm thinking about it again.It's just a cycle lol!But thanks for the tips they're good points and I'ma try!


----------



## chase1121 (Nov 6, 2007)

I am really going to try some of those ideas!


----------



## NotoriousLiar (Apr 23, 2009)

I totally agree on the point about Video Games!
Even when my DP/DR was really bad, it made me feel better if only just for a couple of seconds.
Pick games you really like, but not such games as Tetris, at least for me, it only makes me think more.
The games you get really into are the best, they keep you distracted and makes you forget about your worries and those fucked up thoughts for a while.

Just wanted to agree on that, cause it's really worth trying!


----------



## jfromaz (Mar 23, 2009)

The best distraction :? is if you can get involved in a relationship with somebody. Completely takes your mind off of things. Seriously helps you get better, uncovers emotions you never knew you had, especially when feeling so emotionally numb. I have had this on and off for 2 years, when I was seeing someone, it was completely gone.. It came back around later due to intense anxiety mainly concerning my mom's illness among other things.. Anyways, my mom is so much better now and I know that I can recover from this obscured mental state for lack of better wording.. but as of now I'm stuck back in a terrible wave of confusion.. In my case at least, I know optimism is key..


----------



## ShiftyCat (Jun 18, 2008)

To add. Also those with dp notice visual snow and floaters. This fades as you get better. The only reason you see them is because your mind is hiding out in defense mode. Haha i know it sounds weird. But its true.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Agree on everything but the video-games. When I've concentrated on something, I feel ten times worse when I stop.
What makes me feel the best now is going for a walk, especially at night. But it depends on which layer of the dp you're stuck in at the moment, a few weeks ago I felt like I was a floating brain split in two when I was out.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2014)

Love this post!


----------



## Hannah12 (May 11, 2013)

How do i cope with DP and DR in class? When there's no distractions?


----------



## llxke (Feb 21, 2014)

TOWLIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! haha I agree a lot with this but for me tv doesn't really help. it over stimulates my brain and makes me think about reality and stuff. video games really over stimulate me but if I get really into it its pretty good I think. like trying to get a nuke in mw2!


----------



## mindfulnessbl (Nov 4, 2013)

lol call of duty, I must be old.


----------

